# What is next after IITPSA ?



## anis493 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello every body,

I am looking for advise would appreciate If one can help.

I am applying for South Africa PR under 27(b) Extra Ordinary Skills. Currently I am out of South Africa and I have never been their.

Today I have received IITPSA certificate. SAQA is already received.

I want to know what should I do next ? 

From dha.gov.bh I understood to submit BI-947 Form along with SAQA & IITPSA certified copies to nearest South African. Is that all I have to do as next step ? 

Kindly advise.

Regards,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Every single application is different. Yes, there are standard documents, but every time someone applies, we notice something that they need specifically.

Your next step is probably to apply for an appointment to submit your application.


----------



## protocols (Mar 13, 2016)

Share your results & experience


----------

